# Scuba Partner Needed



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had several "tried and true" scuba partners over the last 8-9 years since I started diving. All of them have since moved on to other locations due to jobs, military, family, etc. Last year was one of my most enjoyable diving years ever, but my dive partner was relocated to California at the end of the season.

I have a 23 foot boat, a couple spear guns, 2 tanks, all the gear. I spear-fish for AJ's, Grouper, Snapper, Sharks, Whales, Alligators, Manitee, etc. Usual trip is 10-12 miles out, around 90 feet deep or so.

Generally, my first idea is absolutely safety first. I'm not having fun if I sense any danger and I always make sure we have a solid plan going down. That probably comes from all of the stupid stuff I did early on!! Now I have a wife/kid and that matters most. My second idea is to have an absolute blast and come home with some fish.

So.. I want to send out invitations for people who want to do A LOT of diving this year and are looking for a means. 

I live close to Pensacola NAS, so a military/civil service person is a slight plus so we can launch from the base instead of the bay. Additionally, the ability to go during the week is a big plus to avoid the crowd.

Basic expectations are to be up to speed on safety procedures (I can help if needed), have access to some good gear, be willing and able to pitch in for your share of gas, oil, maintenance (broken stuff).

If interested, send me a PM!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

FYI civilians can get on the base. Just have to tell the guard they are meeting for a boat trip at the marina.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

sniper said:


> FYI civilians can get on the base. Just have to tell the guard they are meeting for a boat trip at the marina.


The marina is where they want either a civil servant or military id to launch. Didn't use to be that way, but they tightened up the rules.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

To get on base you need a "Sponsor" just pull up to the gate and tell them you're waiting for your "sponsor" (the guy with the military ID that you'll be diving with). Then once he arrives let the gate know and then you're good to go. Good luck


----------



## NorthShoreRhino (Mar 24, 2011)

New on the Forum, but Im military and Im looking for more diving. Done some lobstering, but not too much spearfishing.. but Ill learn fast. Let me know if your still looking.


----------



## Deep Obsession (Jun 12, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## El_Jefe (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a certified Diver, Military and in need of a dive partner. 

Have only logged two dives so far in a year so i neeed to get started i have everythign but tanks so if some one is in need of a Dive partner I am your guy.

greg


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## thebardog (Apr 14, 2012)

want to go friday morning? have 27ft grady


----------

